# सामान्य मंच > आओ कुछ जान लें ! > आज का दिन >  11 जून: महाराणा प्रताप और पंडित रामप्रसाद बिस्मिल की जयंती

## satya_anveshi

आज 11 जून है, ग्रेगोरियन कैलेंडर के हिसाब से इस वर्ष का 162 वाँ दिन है; साल खत्म होने में अभी भी 203 दिन बाकी है। यूँ तो तारीखें आती जाती रहती है पर कुछ तारीखें खास होती है जैसे कि आज की तारीख........ आज भारतभूमि के दो वीर और देशभक्त पुत्रों का जन्मदिन है; महाराणा प्रताप और पंडित बिस्मिल का।
दो क्रांतिकारियों का जन्मदिन एक साथ एक ही तारीख को होना, कितना गजब संयोग है? दोनों ही अपने अंत समय तक मातृभूमि के लिए ही समर्पित रहे, प्रताप ने मुगल साम्राज्य को टक्कर दी और पंडित जी ने उस साम्राज्य को जिसका सूरज कभी डूबता नहीं था........
आज इन दोनों वीर सपूतों का जन्मदिन है, हम सभी की ओर से इन महान आत्माओं को जन्मदिन की हार्दिक शुभकामनाएँ........

----------


## satya_anveshi

सरफरोशी की तमन्ना अब हमारे दिल में है, देखना है ज़ोर कितना बाजु-ए कातिल में है
ए शहीद-ए-मुल्क-ओ-मिल्लत, मैं तुझपर निसार
अब तेरी हिम्मत का चरचा ग़ैर की महफिल में है
वक्त आने दे, बता देंगे तुझे ए आसमां
हम अभी से क्या बताएं, क्या हमारे दिल में है....!

----------


## umabua

सरफरोशी की तमन्ना अब हमारे दिल में है
- By Ram Prasad Bismil

सरफरोशी की तमन्ना अब हमारे दिल में है,
देखना है जोर कितना बाजुए कातिल में है ।

करता नहीं क्यों दुसरा कुछ बातचीत,
देखता हूँ मैं जिसे वो चुप तेरी महफिल मैं है ।

रहबर राहे मौहब्बत रह न जाना राह में
लज्जत-ऐ-सेहरा नवर्दी दूरिये-मंजिल में है ।

यों खड़ा मौकतल में कातिल कह रहा है बार-बार
क्या तमन्ना-ए-शहादत भी किसी के दिल में है ।

ऐ शहीदे-मुल्को-मिल्लत मैं तेरे ऊपर निसार
अब तेरी हिम्मत का चर्चा ग़ैर की महफिल में है ।

वक्त आने दे बता देंगे तुझे ऐ आसमां,
हम अभी से क्या बतायें क्या हमारे दिल में है ।

खींच कर लाई है सब को कत्ल होने की उम्मींद,
आशिकों का जमघट आज कूंचे-ऐ-कातिल में है ।

सरफरोशी की तमन्ना अब हमारे दिल में है,
देखना है जोर कितना बाजुए कातिल में है ।
__

रहबर - साथी, (पथ प्रदर्शक) Guide
लज्जत - सुस्वादु tasteful
नवर्दी - युद्ध Battle
मौकतल - फाँसी का तख्ता Place Where Executions Take Place, Place of Killing
मिल्लत - राष्ट्र, देशभक्ति  Nation, faith

----------


## umabua

है लिये हथियार दुश्मन ताक मे बैठा उधर
और हम तैय्यार हैं सीना लिये अपना इधर
खून से खेलेंगे होली गर वतन मुश्किल में है
सरफरोशी की तमन्ना अब हमारे दिल में है

हाथ जिनमें हो जुनून कटते नही तलवार से
सर जो उठ जाते हैं वो झुकते नहीं ललकार से
और भडकेगा जो शोला सा हमारे दिल में है
सरफरोशी की तमन्ना अब हमारे दिल में है

हम तो घर से निकले ही थे बांधकर सर पे कफ़न
जान हथेली में लिये लो बढ चले हैं ये कदम
जिंदगी तो अपनी मेहमान मौत की महफ़िल मैं है
सरफरोशी की तमन्ना अब हमारे दिल में है

दिल मे तूफानों की टोली और नसों में इन्कलाब
होश दुश्मन के उडा देंगे हमे रोको न आज
दूर रह पाये जो हमसे दम कहाँ मंजिल मे है
सरफरोशी की तमन्ना अब हमारे दिल में है

----------


## umabua

सरफ़रोशी की तमन्ना अब हमारे दिल में है
देखना है ज़ोर कितना बाज़ुए कातिल में है

करता नहीं क्यूँ दूसरा कुछ बातचीत,
देखता हूँ मैं जिसे वो चुप तेरी महफ़िल में है
ए शहीद-ए-मुल्क-ओ-मिल्लत मैं तेरे ऊपर निसार,
अब तेरी हिम्मत का चरचा गैर की महफ़िल में है
सरफ़रोशी की तमन्ना अब हमारे दिल में है

वक्त आने दे बता देंगे तुझे ए आसमान,
हम अभी से क्या बतायें क्या हमारे दिल में है
खैंच कर लायी है सब को कत्ल होने की उम्मीद,
आशिकों का आज जमघट कूच-ए-कातिल में है
सरफ़रोशी की तमन्ना अब हमारे दिल में है

है लिये हथियार दुशमन ताक में बैठा उधर,
और हम तैय्यार हैं सीना लिये अपना इधर.
खून से खेलेंगे होली गर वतन मुश्किल में है,
सरफ़रोशी की तमन्ना अब हमारे दिल में है

हाथ जिन में हो जुनून कटते नही तलवार से,
सर जो उठ जाते हैं वो झुकते नहीं ललकार से.
और भड़केगा जो शोला-सा हमारे दिल में है,
सरफ़रोशी की तमन्ना अब हमारे दिल में है

हम तो घर से निकले ही थे बाँधकर सर पे कफ़न,
जान हथेली पर लिये लो बढ चले हैं ये कदम.
जिन्दगी तो अपनी मेहमान मौत की महफ़िल में है,
सरफ़रोशी की तमन्ना अब हमारे दिल में है

यूँ खड़ा मौकतल में कातिल कह रहा है बार-बार,
क्या तमन्ना-ए-शहादत भी किसि के दिल में है.
दिल में तूफ़ानों कि टोली और नसों में इन्कलाब,
होश दुश्मन के उड़ा देंगे हमें रोको ना आज.
दूर रह पाये जो हमसे दम कहाँ मंज़िल में है,

वो जिस्म भी क्या जिस्म है जिसमें ना हो खून-ए-जुनून
तूफ़ानों से क्या लड़े जो कश्ती-ए-साहिल में है,
सरफ़रोशी की तमन्ना अब हमारे दिल में है
देखना है ज़ोर कितना बाज़ुए कातिल में है

----------


## satya_anveshi

पंडित जी और अशफाक़ उल्लाह खान साहब में बहुत गहरी मित्रता हुआ करती थी........
(दो चित्रों में जो हष्ट-पुष्ट शरीर वाले हैं वो है पंडित रामप्रसाद और जो लंबे चेहरे वाले हैं वो हैं अशफाक़)

----------


## satya_anveshi

चढ़ चेतक पर तलवार उठा,
रखता था भूतल पानी को।
राणा प्रताप सिर काट काट,
करता था सफल जवानी को॥

----------


## umabua

भारतभूमि सदैव से ही महापुरुषों और वीरों की भूमि रही है. यहां गांधी जैसे शांति के दूतों ने जन्म लिया है तो साथ ही ताकत और साहस के परिचायक महाराणा प्रताप, झांसी की रानी, भगतसिंह जैसे लोगों ने भी जन्म लिया है. यह धरती हमेशा से ही अपने वीर सपूतों पर गर्व करती रही है. ऐसे ही एक वीर सपूत थे महाराणा प्रताप. महाराणा प्रताप भारतीय इतिहास में वीरता और राष्ट्रीय स्वाभिमान के सूचक हैं. इतिहास में वीरता और दृढ प्रण के लिये हमेशा ही महाराणा प्रताप का नाम अमर रहा है.



महाराणा प्रताप उदयपुर, मेवाड में सिसोदिया राजवंश के राजा थे. एक मान्यता के अनुसार महाराणा प्रताप का जन्म – 9 मई, 1540, राजस्थान, कुम्भलगढ़ में हुआ था. राजस्थान के कुम्भलगढ़ में प्रताप का जन्म महाराणा उदयसिंह एवं माता राणी जीवत कंवर के घर हुआ था.

उन दिनों दिल्ली में सम्राट अकबर का राज्य था जो भारत के सभी राजा-महाराजाओं को अपने अधीन कर मुगल साम्राज्य का ध्वज फहराना चाहता था. मेवाड़ की भूमि को मुगल आधिपत्य से बचाने हेतु महाराणा प्रताप ने प्रतिज्ञा की थी कि जब तक मेवाड़ आजाद नहीं होगा, मैं महलों को छोड़ जंगलों में निवास करूंगा, स्वादिष्ट भोजन को त्याग कंदमूल फलों से ही पेट भरूंगा किन्तु, अकबर का अधिपत्य कभी स्वीकार नहीं करूंगा. 1576 में हल्दीघाटी में महाराणा प्रताप और अकबर के बीच ऐसा युद्ध हुआ जो पूरे विश्व के लिए आज भी एक मिसाल है. अभूतपूर्व वीरता और मेवाड़ी साहस के चलते मुगल सेना के दांत खट्टे कर दिए और सैकड़ों अकबर के सैनिकों को मौत के घाट उतार दिया गया.

बालक प्रताप जितने वीर थे उतने ही पितृ भक्त भी थे. पिता राणा उदयसिंह अपने कनिष्ठ पुत्र जगमल को बहुत प्यार करते थे. इसी कारण वे उसे राज्य का उत्ताराधिकारी घोषित करना चाहते थे. महाराणा प्रताप ने पिता के इस निर्णय का तनिक भी विरोध नहीं किया. महाराणा चित्तौड़ छोड़कर वनवास चले गए. जंगल में घूमते घूमते महाराणा प्रताप ने काफी दुख झेले लेकिन पितृभक्ति की चाह में उन्होंने उफ तक नहीं किया. पैसे के अभाव में सेना के टूटते हुए मनोबल को पुनर्जीवित करने के लिए दानवीर भामाशाह ने अपना पूरा खजाना समर्पित कर दिया. तो भी, महाराणा प्रताप ने कहा कि सैन्य आवश्यकताओं के अलावा मुझे आपके खजाने की एक पाई भी नहीं चाहिए.

महाराणा प्रताप के पास उनका सबसे प्रिय घोड़ा “चेतक” था. हल्दी घाटी के युद्ध में बिना किसी सहायक के प्रताप अपने पराक्रमी चेतक पर सवार हो पहाड़ की ओर चल पड़ा. उसके पीछे दो मुग़ल सैनिक लगे हुए थे, परन्तु चेतक ने प्रताप को बचा लिया. रास्ते में एक पहाड़ी नाला बह रहा था. घायल चेतक फुर्ती से उसे लांघ गया परन्तु मुग़ल उसे पार न कर पाये. चेतक की बहादुरी की गाथाएं आज भी लोग सुनाते हैं.

सम्पूर्ण जीवन युद्ध करके और भयानक कठिनाइयों का सामना करके प्रताप ने जिस तरह से अपना जीवन व्यतीत किया उसकी प्रशंसा इस संसार से मिट न सकेगी.
 ...

----------


## satya_anveshi

उदय घर उदयीमान हुयो
मावड़ रो करज चुकावण ने
राणा प्रताप ने साथी मिल्गयो
चेतक सो साथ निभावण ने
बलशाली ओ जब्बर हुयो
हाथी सो बल दिखावण ने
सिंघ शेर ज्याखली दहाड़ करी
बेरयां न धूल चटावण ने
लग्यो रह्यो जीवण भर
मेवाड़ी आन बचावण ने
'हँसमुख' नमन करै मावड़ ने
प्रताप सा वीर निपजावण ने

----------


## umabua

महाराणा प्रताप पर सूर्यकांत त्रिपाठी 'निराला'   पुस्तक के कुछ अंश ......

महाराणा प्रताप भारतीय इतिहास में वीरता और राष्ट्रीय स्वाभिमान के पर्याय हैं। वे एक कठिन और उथल-पुथल भरे कालखण्ड में पैदा हुए थे, जब मुगलों की सत्ता समूचे भारत पर छाई हुई थी और मुगल सम्राट अकबर अपनी विशिष्ट कार्य शैली के कारण ‘महान’ कहा जा सकता है। लेकिन महाराणा प्रताप उसकी ‘महानता’ के पीछे छिपी उसकी साम्राज्यवादी आकांक्षा के विरुद्ध थे, इसलिए उन्होंने उसकी अधीनता स्वीकार नहीं की। परिणामस्वरूप अकबर उसके विरुद्ध युद्ध में उतरा। इस प्रक्रिया में महाराणा प्रताप ने जिस वीरता, स्वाभिमान और त्यागमय जीवन को वरण किया, उसी ने उन्हें एक महान लोकनायक और वीर पुरुष के रूप में सदा-सदा के लिए भारतीय इतिहास में प्रतिष्ठित कर दिया है।
महाकवि निराला ने प्रताप के इसी प्रेरक चरित्र को तथात्मक ढंग से प्रस्तुत किया है।

मुख्य रूप से यह पुस्तक किशोर पाठकों को ध्यान में रखकर लिखी गयी है, लेकिन इसकी प्रांजल भाषा-शैली और तथ्यपरकता इसे एक महापुरुष की ऐतिहासिक जीवनी का महत्त्व प्रदान कर देती है।

----------


## umabua

मुसलमानों के शासनकाल में जिन वीरों ने अपने सर्वस्व का बलिदान करके अपनी जाति, धर्म, देश और स्वतंत्रता की रक्षा की, उनमें अधिक संख्या राजपूत वीरों की ही देख पड़ती है, जैसे मुसलमानों की दुर्दम शक्ति का प्रतिरोध करने कि लिए उन वीर राजपूतों की शक्ति-रेखा विधाता ने खींची हो। दैव के काल्पनिक क्रम के भीतर जितनी मात्रा में बहिजंगत को सत्य का प्रकाश मिलता है, उतनी ही मात्रा में आध्यात्मिक गौरव की उज्ज्वलता भी प्रस्फुटित होकर हमारी मानस-दृष्टि को आश्चर्यचकित और स्तब्ध कर देती है।

 स्वतंत्रता की सिंहवाहिनी के इंगित मात्र से देश के बचे हुए राजपूत-कुल-तिलक-वीरों की आत्माहुति, जलती हुई चिताग्नि में अगणित राजपूत कुल-ललनाओं द्वारा उज्ज्वल सतीत्व रत्न की रक्षा तथा लगातार कई शताब्दियों तक ऐसे ही रक्तोष्ण शौर्य के प्रात्यहिक उदाहरण, इन सजीवमूर्ति सत्य घटनाओं के अनुशीलन से वर्तमान काल की शिरश्चरणविहान, जल्पना मूर्तियाँ भारत के अशान्त आकाश में तत्काल विलीन हो जाती हैं और उस जगह वह चिरन्तन सत्यमूर्ति ही आकर प्रतिष्ठित होती है। तब हमें मालूम हो जाता है कि जातीय जीवन में साँस किस जगह चल रही है। वास्तव में उन वीरों के अमर आदर्श की जड़ भारतीय आत्माओं के इतने गहन प्रदेश तक पहुँची हुई है कि वहाँ उस जातीय वृक्ष को उन्मूलित कर, इच्छानुसार किसी दूसरे पौधे की जड़ जमाना बिल्कुल असंभव, अदूरदर्शिता की ही परिचायक कहलाती है।

हम जिस समय का इतिहास लिख रहे हैं, उस समय भारत के सम्राट् ‘दिल्लीश्वरो वा जगदीश्वरो वा’ मुगल बादशाह अकबर थे। इनके पहले दिल्ली के सिंहासन पर जितने मुसलमान सम्राट् बैठे थे, उनकी नीति हिन्दुओं के प्रति खासकर वीर राजपूतों के प्रति मुसलमान-स्वभाव के अनुकूल, प्रत्यक्ष विरोध करने वाली थी, परन्तु सूक्ष्मदर्शिता अकबर ने उस नीति को ग्रहण नहीं किया। साम्राज्य-विस्तार की लालसा अकबर में उन लोगों की अपेक्षा बहुत बढ़ी-चढ़ी थी, परन्तु ये उन लोगों की तरह दुश्मन को दबाकर न मारते थे, इनकी नीति थी मिलाकर शत्रु को अपने वशीभूत करना। इस नीति के बल पर इनको सफलता भी खूब मिली। प्राय: सम्पूर्ण राजपूताना इनके अधीन हो गया। उस समय जिस महावीर पुरुष ने अकबर का सामना किया, हिन्दुओं की कीर्ति-पताका मुगलों के हाथ नहीं जाने दी, आज हम उसी लोकोज्ज्वल-चरित्र महावीर महाराणा प्रतापसिंह की कीर्ति-गाथा अपने पाठकों को भेट करते हैं ।

उस समय भारत वर्ष में जितने मानवीय क्षत्रियवंश थे, उनमें ‘सिसोदिया वंश’ विशेष सम्मान की दृष्टि से देखा जाता था, आज भी इस वंश की इज्जत वैसी ही की जाती है। इस वंश में किसी प्रकार के कलंक की कालिमा नहीं लग पायी। मुसलमानों ने छाया-स्पर्श से भी इस वंशवालों को घृणा थी और वे अन्त तक दूध के धोये ही बने रहे। 

महाराणा प्रतापसिंह के पिता उदयसिंह अपनी छोटी रानी को और-और रानियों से ज्यादा प्यार करते थे। इसका फल यह हुआ कि उन्हें संतुष्ट करने के लिए मृत्यु के समय उदयसिंह ने उन्हीं के लड़के को राजगद्दी दी। उनका नाम जगमल था। उदयसिंह का यह कार्य नीति के खिलाफ हुआ। क्योंकि राजगद्दी के हकदार प्रतापसिंह थे। ये जगमल से बड़े थे। उदयसिंह के इस कार्य की प्रजाजनों में बड़ी समालोचना हो चली और भीतर-ही-भीतर वे लोग इस अनीति की निन्दा करने लगे। वास्तव में प्रेम के वशीभूत होकर, दायित्वपूर्ण उत्तराधिकारी-क्रम पर महाराणा उदयसिंह का इस तरह स्वेच्छाचार करना, राज-पद्धति के बिलकुल विपरीत हुआ था। 

यह जहर फैलता गया। धार्मिक विचारों से तो राज्य के अधिकारी प्रतापसिंह ठहरते ही थे, इसके अलावा प्रजाजनों का प्रेम भी उनके ऊपर बहुत ही गहरा था। प्रतापसिंह का दिल लुभा लेनेवाला अकृत्रिम बर्ताव, प्रजाजनों को समदृष्टि से देखना, अपने को प्यारी प्रजा का सेवक समझना, देश और धर्म के नाम पर अपने सर्वस्व का त्याग, इस तरह के और भी अनेक सद्गुण उनमें थे। जगमल के राजगद्दी पाने पर और सभी लोगों को क्लेश हुआ, परन्तु दृढ़व्रत प्रताप के चेहरे पर शिकन भी न पड़ी। वे पूर्ववत् ही प्रसन्न रहते और जैसे स्नेह की दृष्टि से जगमल को पहले देखते थे, वैसे ही अब भी देखते।

महाराणा उदयसिंह का कार्य जिन राजपूत-सरदारों को खटकता था, उनमें झालवाड़ के महाजन और चन्दावत कृष्णजी प्रमुख थे। प्रताप झालावाड़ महाराज के भानजे थे। अपने भानजे को अपने प्राप्य अधिकार से वंचित होते देखकर झालावाड़-नरेश से न रहा गया। उन्होंने कृष्णजी के साथ अन्यान्य सरदारों को एकत्र कर सलाह की और फिर राज्य की प्रजा का रुख देखा। कुमार प्रतापसिंह को उनका उचित अधिकार देने के लिए सब लोग उतावले हो गये और सबने महाराणा उदयसिंह की दुर्बलता की निन्दा की। राज्य के सामन्त सदस्यों और प्रजा-समष्टि की राय के अनुसार प्रतापसिंह को गद्दीनशीन करने की तैयारियाँ भीतर-ही-भीतर होने लगीं। जगमल का पक्षपात करने वाले इने-गिने लोग ही थे।

इधर जिस मुहुर्त से राज्य का शासन भार जगमल के हाथ में आया, उसी मुहुर्त से उसे राजमद का भयंकर नशा हो गया। वह सीधे पैर ही न रखता था। स्वभाव का उद्दण्ड, राजनीति में अनजान, लोगों के स्वभाव से अपरिचित, लड़ाई के नाम से घबड़ाने वाला महामूर्ख जगमल सभासदों को संतुष्ट न कर सकता था। उसके रूखे और अमानुषिक बर्ताव से सब लोग तंग आ गये। उसने भी शासन की बागडोर अपने हाथ में पाते ही अनियंत्रण का घोड़ा तेजी से बढ़ाया। फल यह हुआ कि अपने सवार को लेकर घोड़ा कुराह चलने लगा, काँटों और झाड़ियों में अड़ने लगा। जगमल की स्वतंत्रता ने घोर अत्याचार का रूप धारण किया। उससे सभासद सरदार-राजपूतों के दिलों में सख्त चोट लगी। कुछ एक ने तो घबड़ाकर राज्य में ही रहना छोड़ दिया।

राज्य में इस तरह के उपद्रव देखकर स्वदेश के सहृदय भक्त प्रताप से न रहा गया। एक दिन वे जगमल के पास गये और बड़े स्नेहपूर्ण शब्दों में समझाते हुए कहा, ‘‘जगमल, ईश्वर की इच्छा से आज तुम विशाल जन समूह के शासक हो। लाखों मनुष्यों के भाग्य-विधाता हो। परन्तु तुम्हें स्मरण रखना चाहिए, अधिकार के माने ये नहीं हैं-कि स्वेच्छाचार किया जाय, निरपराध मनुष्यों से तुम अपनी शक्ति की थाह लो। देखो तो सही, तुम्हारे अनेक सभासद राज्य छोड़कर चले जा रहे हैं। क्या अत्याचार करके अपनी प्रजा को सन्तुष्ट करोगे ? तुम्हें अपना स्वभाव बदलना चाहिए। समय बड़ा नाजुक है। अगर तुम नहीं सुधरे तो तुम्हारा और तुम्हारे राज्य का भविष्यफल बड़ा विषमय होगा।’’

प्रताप की संवेदनासूचक उक्तियों से मदान्ध जगमल होश में नहीं आया, बल्कि उसने इसे अपनी राजसी शान के खिलाफ अपमान समझा। कड़ककर उसने कहा, ‘‘तुम मेरे बड़े भाई हो सही, परन्तु तुम्हें स्मरण रहे कि तुम्हें मुझे उपदेश देने का कोई अधिकार नहीं हैं। तुम मेरी आज्ञा के अनुचर हो। मैं नादान नहीं हूँ  और न किसी बनिये के घर से उठाकर लाया हुआ, महाराणा उदयसिंह का गोद लिया लड़का ही हूँ। राजा-महाराजओं के यहाँ का बर्ताव उनके कार्य मुझे न सिखलाओ, पिताजी ने कुछ समझकर ही मुझे राजगद्दी दी है।’’
प्रताप- ‘‘जगमल।’’

जगमल- ‘‘प्रताप, तुम महाराणा की शान के खिलाफ पेश आये हो। तुम्हें मैं इसका यथोचित दण्ड दूँगा। तुम आज ही मेरे राज्य की सीमा से बाहर हो जाने का प्रबंध करो।’’
एक प्रकार के सम्मान के ज्ञान के प्रताप की आँखों को बरबस झुका दिया। वे चुपचाप वहाँ से चल दिये। उस समय इधर-उधर से कुछ नौकर प्रताप और जगमल की बातों को कान लगाये सुन रहे थे। जगमल की कठोर दण्डाज्ञा को सुनकर सब चौंक उठे। यह सबको बुरा लगा। वे आपस में जगमल की नीचता की समालोचना करने लगे। धीरे-धीरे फैलती हुई बात सरदारों के कानों तक पहुँची। उधर प्रताप ने किसी दूसरे से कुछ भी न कहा जैसे कुछ हुआ ही न हो। परन्तु उनकी मुखाकृति उत्तरोत्तर गंभीर होती चली गया, जैसे प्रभात के सूर्य-रश्मि पर मेघों की छाया आ पड़ी हो। प्रताप अपने अशवागार में गये और घोड़े को कसने की आज्ञा दी। इधर सरदारों को जगमल की नुष्ठुर आज्ञा का हाल मालूम होते ही सबके-सब प्रताप को खोजने लगे। प्रताप नगर को पारकर कुछ दूर चले गये थे। उस एकान्त स्थान में चन्दावत कृष्ण ने प्रताप को पीछे से पुकारा, प्रताप ने भी घोड़े को रोक लिया। बहुत समझाने पर चन्दावत कृष्ण के साथ वे लौटे।

प्राय: सभी सरदार जगमल से नाराज थे, प्रताप के लौटने पर चन्दावत कृष्ण ने जगमल की नीचता का प्रमाण पेश करते हुए उसे राज्य-संचालन करने के आयोग्य ठहरा, गद्दी से उतार उस पवित्र सिंहासन पर सिसोदिया-कुल-सूर्य, पावन चरित्र महाराणा प्रतापसिंह को बैठाया और उनकी अधीनता में रहकर राज्य का संचालन और अपनी जाति, धर्म और देश की रक्षा करने की प्रतिज्ञा की। सब सरदारों ने एक स्वर से महाराणा प्रतापसिंह की जय घोषणा की। महाराणा प्रतापसिंह के शासन-भार ग्रहण करने का संवाद पा राज्य की समस्त प्रजा को हर्ष हुआ। सब लोग अपने नवीन महाराणा को अनेक प्रकार की भेंटे देते हुए अपने हृदय की निश्चल सेवा की सूचना देने लगे। महाराणा प्रताप के राजसिंहासन पर बैठते ही मानो राज्य के शरीर में एक नवीन जीवन का संचार हो गया, चारों ओर सजीव स्फूर्ति का कलरव होने लगा।

----------


## satya_anveshi

अब एक कविता राजस्थानी कवि श्री कन्हैयालाल सेठिया रचित........

----------


## umabua

महाराणा प्रताप (९ मई, १५४०- १९ जनवरी, १५९७) उदयपुर, मेवाड में शिशोदिया राजवंश के राजा थे। उनका नाम इतिहास में वीरता और दृढ प्रण केलिये अमर है। हन्होंने कई वर्षों तक मुगल सम्राट अकबर के साथ संघर्ष किया। इनका जन्म राजस्थान के कुम्भलगढ में महाराणा उदयसिंह एवं माता राणी जीवत कँवर के घर हुआ था। १५७६ के हल्दीघाटी युद्ध में २०,००० राजपूतों को साथ लेकर राणा प्रताप ने मुगल सरदार राजा मानसिंह के ८०,००० की सेना का सामना किया। शत्रुसेना से घिर चुके महाराणा प्रताप को शक्ति सिंह ने बचाया। उनके प्रिय अश्व चेतक की भी मृत्यु हुई। यह युद्ध तो केवल एक दिन चला परन्तु इसमें १७,००० लोग मारे गएँ। मेवाड़ को जीतने के लिये अकबर ने सभी प्रयासकिये। महाराणा की हालत दिन-प्रतिदिनचिंतीत हुइ। २५,००० राजपूतों को १२ साल तक चले उतना अनुदान देकर भामाशाह भी अमर हुआ।


लोक में रहेंगे परलोक हु ल्हेंगे तोहू,
पत्ता भूली हेंगे कहा चेतक की चाकरी ||
में तो अधीन सब भांति सो तुम्हारे सदा एकलिंग,
तापे कहा फेर जयमत हवे नागारो दे ||
करनो तू चाहे कछु और नुकसान कर ,
धर्मराज ! मेरे घर एतो मतधारो दे ||
दीन होई बोलत हूँ पीछो जीयदान देहूं ,
करुना निधान नाथ ! अबके तो टारो दे ||
बार बार कहत प्रताप मेरे चेतक को ,
एरे करतार ! एक बार तो उधारो||

”जय राजपूत जय राजपूताना”
|| जय श्री राजपुताना||



हिमाद्रि तुंग श्रृंग से प्रबुद्ध शुद्ध भारती
स्वयंप्रभा समुज्जवला स्वतंत्रता पुकारती
अमर्त्य वीर पुत्र हो, दृढ़-प्रतिज्ञ सोच लो
प्रशस्त पुण्य पंथ हैं - बढ़े चलो बढ़े चलो

असंख्य कीर्ति-रश्मियाँ विकीर्ण दिव्य दाह-सी
सपूत मातृभूमि के रुको न शूर साहसी
अराति सैन्य सिंधु में, सुबाड़वाग्नि से जलो
प्रवीर हो जयी बनो - बढ़े चलो बढ़े चलो

(जयशंकर प्रसाद )

----------


## umabua

देश सेवा का ही बहता है लहु नस-नस में
हम तो खा बैंटे हैं चित्तोड़ के गढ़ की कसमें
सरफरोशी की अदा होती हैं यों ही रसमें
भाले-ऐ-खंजर से गले मिलाते हैं सब आपस में

----------


## satya_anveshi

ये कविता इंगित करती है उस समय की ओर जब महाराणा प्रताप का जीवन काल बहुत ही कठिनाई के दौर से गुजर रहा था, वे मुगलों की अधीनता स्वीकार नहीं करना चाहते थे और परिणाम स्वरूप उन्हें जंगल जंगल में छुप छुप कर गुजर बसर करनी पड़ रही थी। राणा प्रताप मेवाड़ को मुगलों से वापस छीनना चाहते थे और उसी कारण छापामार युद्ध कर रहे थे और मुगलों को करारा जवाब दे रहे थे। राणा ने उन युद्धों में तन और धन से इतनी ताकत झोंक दी थी कि उनके पास खाने के लिए अन्न तक नहीं था। उन्हीं कठिनाई के दिनों में एक दिन जब राणा प्रताप नें अपने पुत्र अमरसिंह को घास से बनी रोटी खाने के लिये दी और वह भी एक जंगली बिल्ला ले कर भाग गया, अपने पुत्र को भूख से रोता देख राणा का मन द्रवित हो उठा और उन्होंने आत्मसमर्पण हेतु अकबर को एक पत्र भेजा।

----------


## satya_anveshi

अरे घास री रोटी ही, जद बन बिलावडो ले भाग्यो।
नान्हों सो अमरयो चीख पड्यो, राणा रो सोयो दुःख जाग्यो॥
हूं लड्यो घणो, हूं सह्यो घणो, मेवाड़ी मान बचावण नै।
मैं पाछ नहीं राखी रण में, बैरया रो खून बहावण नै॥
जब याद करूं हल्दीघाटी, नैणा में रगत उतर आवै।
सुख दुख रो साथी चेतकड़ो, सूती सी हूक जगा जावै॥
पण आज बिलखतो देखूं हूं, जद राजकंवर ने रोटी नै।
तो क्षात्र धर्म ने भूलूं हूं, भूलूं हिन्वाणी चोटी नै॥
आ सोच हुई दो टूक तड़क, राणा री भीम बजर छाती।
आंख्यां में आंसू भर बोल्यो, हूं लिख्स्यूं अकबर ने पाती॥

----------


## satya_anveshi

अकबर को खुद यकीन नहीं हुआ की प्रताप इस तरह अधीनता स्वीकार करेंगे और यही जांचने के लिये अकबर ने अपने कवि पीथल को एक पत्र भेजने को कहा। पीथल राणा प्रताप का मन ही मन बहुत सम्मान करता था। पीथल ने कुछ जोश से भरपूर पक्तियां लिखी और महाराणा प्रताप को फिर कभी न झुकने के प्रण को याद दिलाया और महाराणा प्रताप फिर से मुगलों से लोहा लेने के लिये तैयार हो पुनः खड़े हुए। पीथल राणा के जागे स्वाभिमान को देख बहुत हर्षाया।
यही सब कुछ है इस ऐतिहासिक कविता पीथल और पाथल में....

----------


## satya_anveshi

राणा रो कागद बांच हुयो, अकबर रो सपणो सो सांचो।
पण नैण करया बिसवास नहीं,जद बांच बांच नै फिर बांच्यो॥
बस दूत इसारो पा भाज्यो, पीथल ने तुरत बुलावण नै।
किरणा रो पीथल आ पूग्यो, अकबर रो भरम मिटावण नै॥
म्हे बांध लियो है पीथल! सुण पिंजराँ में जंगली सेर पकड़।
यो देख हाथ रो कागद है, तू देखां फिर सी कियां अकड़॥
हूं आज पातस्या धरती रो, मेवाड़ी पाग पगां में है।
अब बता मनै किण रजवट नै, रजुॡती खूण रगां में है॥
जद पीथल कागद ले देखी, राणा री सागी सैनांणी।
नीचै सूं धरती खिसक गयी, आंख्यों में भर आयो पाणी॥
पण फेर कही तत्काल संभल, आ बात सफा ही झूठी है।
राणा री पाग सदा उंची, राणा री आन अटूटी है ॥
ज्यो हुकुम होय तो लिख पूछूं, राणा नै कागद रै खातर।
लै पूछ भला ही पीथल तू! आ बात सही बोल्यो अकबर॥
म्हें आज सूणी है नाहरियो, स्याला रै सागै सोवैलो।
म्हें आज सूणी है सूरजड़ो, बादल री आंटा खोवैलो॥
पीथल रा आखर पढ़ता ही, राणा री आंख्यां लाल हुई।
धिक्कार मनैं में कायर हूं, नाहर री एक दकाल हुई॥
हूं भूख मरुं, हूं प्यास मरूं, मेवाड़ धरा आजाद रहै।
हूं घोर उजाड़ां में भटकूं, पण मन में मां री याद रह्वै॥
पीथल! के हिमतां बादल री, जो रोकै सूर उगाली नै।
सिहां री हाथल सह लैवे, वा कूंख मिली कद स्याली नै॥
जद राणा रो संदेस गयो, पीथल री छाती दूणी ही।
हिंदवाणो सूरज चमके हो, अकबर री दुनिया सूनी ही॥

:clap: :clap: :clap: :salut:

----------


## satya_anveshi

चढ़े अश्व पर सेंक रहे, रोटी नीचे कर भालों को
खोज रही भारत माँ आज, फिर उन अल्हड़ मतवालों को....

----------


## satya_anveshi

रण बीच चौकड़ी भर भर कर, चेतक बन गया निराला था
राणा प्रताप के घोड़े से, तब पड़ा हवा का पाला था....

----------


## satya_anveshi

इस महत्वपूर्ण योगदान के लिए बहुत धन्यवाद उमा जी........

----------


## satya_anveshi

> हिमाद्रि तुंग श्रृंग से प्रबुद्ध शुद्ध भारती
> स्वयंप्रभा समुज्जवला स्वतंत्रता पुकारती
> अमर्त्य वीर पुत्र हो, दृढ़-प्रतिज्ञ सोच लो
> प्रशस्त पुण्य पंथ हैं - बढ़े चलो बढ़े चलो
> 
> असंख्य कीर्ति-रश्मियाँ विकीर्ण दिव्य दाह-सी
> सपूत मातृभूमि के रुको न शूर साहसी
> अराति सैन्य सिंधु में, सुबाड़वाग्नि से जलो
> प्रवीर हो जयी बनो - बढ़े चलो बढ़े चलो
> ...


शानदार........ ओजस्वी........ नि:शब्द करने वाली पंक्तियाँ........

----------


## CHHUPA RUSTEM

बेन 10 भाई को इस शानदार सूत्र के लिए तहे दिल से सलाम!

राणा प्रताप और बिस्मिल जी अमर रहेँ ! ऐसे महापुरुष सदियोँ मेँ पैदा होते हैँ

हजारोँ साल नर्गिस अपनी बेनूरी पे रोती है ,
बड़ी मुश्किल से होता है चमन मेँ दीदावर पैदा|

----------


## CHHUPA RUSTEM

चढ़ी अचानक नदी अपार,
घौड़ा कैसे उतरे पार।
राणा ने सोचा इस पार,
तब तक था चेतक उस पार॥

----------


## CHHUPA RUSTEM

जिन्दगी जिँदादिली को जान ए रौशन,
वरना कितने मरे और पैदा हुए जाते हैँ|

----------


## satya_anveshi

> चढ़ी अचानक नदी अपार,
> घौड़ा कैसे उतरे पार।
> राणा ने सोचा इस पार,
> तब तक था चेतक उस पार॥


:clap: :clap:
स्वरचित रचना प्रस्तुत करने के लिए आभार भाई........
किसी भी सूत्र में कुछ नहीं होता है, आप सभी सदस्यों का सहयोग ही उसका निर्माण करता हैं, इसके बिना तो केवल इंटरनेट पर लिखी भैंस के बराबर है........ (काला अक्षर भैंस समान :rofl:)

----------


## CHHUPA RUSTEM

> :clap: :clap:
> स्वरचित रचना प्रस्तुत करने के लिए आभार भाई........
> किसी भी सूत्र में कुछ नहीं होता है, आप सभी सदस्यों का सहयोग ही उसका निर्माण करता हैं, इसके बिना तो केवल इंटरनेट पर लिखी भैंस के बराबर है........ (काला अक्षर भैंस समान


आपने सही कहा है टेन जी 
लेकिन ये रचना स्वरचित नहीँ है जी ये शायद "रणवीर चौकड़ी भर भर कर"की ही आगे कि कड़ी है जो मैँने बचपन मेँ कहीँ पढ़ी थी जी 
:):

----------


## pkj21

आप मुझे बताएँ कि मैं क्या करूँ !

----------


## aladin

अति उत्तम सूत्र है

----------

